# eigener Tomcat-Connector f. propiet. Protokoll via TCP/IP



## Gumble (1. Aug 2007)

Die Ueberschrift sagts schon auf: ich wuerde gern im Rahmen einer Tomcat- oder ggfs. J2EE (z.B. JBOSS) Applikation auf einem bestimmten Port lauschen und Code ausfuehren. Klar, man koennte selber einen Java-Prozess mit ServerSocket hernehmen, aber dies soll lediglich ein Interface in einer groesseren Webapplikation werden.

Ich koennte mir es so vorstellen, dass man diese neue Komponente im server.xml einbindet, dort einen Port und eine Klasse zu weisst, in der mein Code hinterlegt ist. Sowas in der Art:

```
<Connector executor="my.package.MyXXXprotocolConnector"
               port="1234" protocol="XXX Protocol" connectionTimeout="20000" />
```

Hat da jemand Ahnung?

Danke schonmal


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Aug 2007)

Und was willst du wissen??

http://tomcat.apache.org/connectors-doc/


----------



## Gumble (2. Aug 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was willst du wissen??
> 
> http://tomcat.apache.org/connectors-doc/


hmm ja, danke. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich von den Angaben der Seite nicht ganz schlau werde, ich denke die JK Sache geht in eine andere Richtung. Vielleicht hab ich mich missverstaendlich ausgedrueckt - ich haette gerne so etwas wie ein Servlet, also ein Stueck Code, fuer das bei jeder Verbindung ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird. Also mit einem Framework mit allen Annehmlichkeiten drumherum, nur eben nicht fuer http sondern fuern eine Ebene tiefer, tcp/ip+x.


Nachtrag:
das ists: http://java.sun.com/j2ee/connector/


----------

